# The "shakes" from lack of food intake..



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Does anyone else get this.......

You havent eaten for a while or eaten properly and you get light headed and start shaking ?

I'm hoping its just a blood sugar thing and nothing more serious.

:thumbup1:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> Does anyone else get this.......
> 
> You havent eaten for a while or eaten properly and you get light headed and start shaking ?
> 
> ...


They are hypo symptoms.Just how long are we talking without food?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

yep and dizzy headed i get them real bad sometimes and im not on slin either


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

no i just get really p*ssed off if not eaten in a while


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> They are hypo symptoms.Just how long are we talking without food?


it can be anything from a couple of hours to 5 or 6. I'm fine once l have eaten tho.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> it can be anything from a couple of hours to 5 or 6. I'm fine once l have eaten tho.


Well then you have just answered your own question:thumbup1:


----------



## soggy beer mat (Apr 26, 2009)

i get that to but only seems to be mid morning , i just get some grub into me or some juice and seems to go after five mins or so. i dont think its anything to worry about


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> Well then you have just answered your own question:thumbup1:


Please excuse my stupidity here mate but is it normal and ok or soemthing to be concerned about ? What is this hypo you mention.

:confused1:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

i get that, feel absoulty nakered as well, but after a meal im good to go again


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Does anyone else get this.......
> 
> You havent eaten for a while or eaten properly and you get light headed and start shaking ?
> 
> ...


Same happens to me. I get shakey feel light headed and also sometimes feel sick in my stomach. Normally happens when im busy doing sommat like working or sommat and havnt eaten. Id say its nowt to worry about just dont let urself get that bad. Always get scran into u.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> Please excuse my stupidity here mate but is it normal and ok or soemthing to be concerned about ? What is this hypo you mention.
> 
> :confused1:


Hypoglycaemia - low blood sugar.Apologies for the lack of explanation.

Only a concern if there is no apparent reason for such an episode.It would appear your symptoms were caused through insufficient nutrition - which would/could happen to anyone.


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

I used to starve myself when i was younger, truly awful diet and this used to happen to me regular. Do you sweat a lot too? that used to happen as well.

In fact i get a similar problem if i eat a lot and drink a lot of water too, its a bit weird.

Experienced anything similar?


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> no i just get really p*ssed off if not eaten in a while


x2! I get frustrated if I miss a meal/shake!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I get a queazy feeling and narky as fvck when blood sugars are bombing..... you really don't want to be around me when I'm starving hungry.

The odd waiter and restraunt manager have had a few harsh words.

And if some cvnt gets served before me that arrived after me and I'm hungry.......I'll quite happily stab the owner and his entire bloodline to death


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

StJocKIII said:


> I used to starve myself when i was younger, truly awful diet and this used to happen to me regular. Do you sweat a lot too? that used to happen as well.
> 
> In fact i get a similar problem if i eat a lot and drink a lot of water too, its a bit weird.
> 
> Experienced anything similar?


No it never happens the other way TBH just the lack of food thing.

What did concern me was the speed it crept up on me !

:beer: :beer:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

Test your blood sugar.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

I have these a few times, impossible to train when in that state,

I went the docs as i thought was odd after having porridge with carb powder mixed in or even sometimes with honey i feel so drained and shakey:confused1:

had a bloodtest for the hypo he said was fine but it wasnt in a fasting state.


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

I used to get this quite a lot when my diet was a bit sh1t.

Its low blood sugar, either it came on when i didn't eat enough carbs or when i ate too many high GI carbs in 1 meal (usually pasta) causing an large insulin spike again causing a drop in blood sugars.

Nothing to worry about IMO, it can be controlled with diet. eg eating sufficient carbs, keeping your meals consistently spaced apart and keeping high GI carbs to a minimum when not training.


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

I too get this from time to time, it can be quite scary but once I've eaten I'm fine...when I worked as a postman it was happening quite a bit to the point I thought I might be diabetic, turns out due all the extra walking I wasn't taking in enough carbs to account for this...


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Only time i used to get this was after partying. Your body isn't designed to run on cider alone for three days.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I get it.

Like the other guy,i get real narky due to lack of food.


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> no i just get really p*ssed off if not eaten in a while


Snap. :rockon:


----------

